# Exporting to Gibraltar



## Weejimmy83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope someone can help with this. 
I'm on a military draft in Gibraltar. I wanted a new triumph motorcycle (none in Gib). Bought one in Jerez and he's just told me the bike has arrived but I can't have it until I produce a NIE. I have just looked into NIE's and I reckon they're for non-spanish residing in Spain to buy a vehicle to keep in Spain. I don't want the bike to be Spanish registered. I just want to import it to Gibraltar. Its a long shot but anyone have any idea if I need this or not
?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Weejimmy83 said:


> Hope someone can help with this.
> I'm on a military draft in Gibraltar. I wanted a new triumph motorcycle (none in Gib). Bought one in Jerez and he's just told me the bike has arrived but I can't have it until I produce a NIE. I have just looked into NIE's and I reckon they're for non-spanish residing in Spain to buy a vehicle to keep in Spain. I don't want the bike to be Spanish registered. I just want to import it to Gibraltar. Its a long shot but anyone have any idea if I need this or not
> ?


:welcome:


A NIE is just a number which is required for anyone, resident or not, to buy ( or inherit) a vehicle, property or any 'large' purchase, in Spain

It doesn't matter if you're exporting it or not. You need the number to buy it.


----------



## Weejimmy83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh that's annoying. Suppose I'd better apply for one then. Is this normally a lengthy or difficult process? 
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Weejimmy83 said:


> Oh that's annoying. Suppose I'd better apply for one then. Is this normally a lengthy or difficult process?
> Thank you for your reply.


It's simple. Download & complete form EX15 from our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

You need to take it to the _extranjería_ which is usually in the National Police building. You might need to make an appt first.


----------



## Weejimmy83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok. Thanks a lot for the advice. Will try that.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> A NIE is just a number which is required for anyone, resident or not, to buy ( or inherit) a vehicle, property or any 'large' purchase, in Spain
> ...


I am prepared to be corrected on this, but in principle I disagree.

You certainly need a NIE to register the vehicle and pay the "road tax" because these are requirements of the Spanish law to drive on the public highway.

But if you only want to buy the commodity (and not make it legal for public highway use in Spain) the only tax to pay is the VAT. 

As far as I know you do not need the NIE to buy the bike and pay the VAT.

It could be that the dealer simply isn't accustomed to people buying vehicles and not completing the process to make it road legal, but surely in your case you won't be doing that?

If you do need to make it road legal in Spain before exporting to Gib, then ignore my ramblings, but otherwise it may be worth checking it out in more detail and going back to the dealer.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> I am prepared to be corrected on this, but in principle I disagree.
> 
> You certainly need a NIE to register the vehicle and pay the "road tax" because these are requirements of the Spanish law to drive on the public highway.
> 
> ...


You might, technically, be correct.

However, it's my understanding that to make ANY financial transaction in Spain, you need an NIE. In this case it's ever more required - to pay the IVA and to be able to log that payment against an individual.

If you subsequently export the item, I believe you can claim the IVA back. OR, if you buy 'FOR EXPORT' then you shouldn't have to pay the IVA in the first place.


----------



## Weejimmy83 (Jun 20, 2016)

After doing a little rearch and listening to your comments I am now under the impression that the NIE is for tax purposes only. The dealer knocked tha tax off for me so therefore as far as I'm aware the motorcycle can be exported from Spain in a van as a regular item and I will just pay the import duty in Gibraltar much the same as the other goods that I have bought from Spain recently. My original plan was to ride it over to Gib on temporary plates but perhaps that is where the complications have started. Thanks very much for the replies.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> However, it's my understanding that to make ANY financial transaction in Spain, you need an NIE. In this case it's ever more required - to pay the IVA and to be able to log that payment against an individual.


IVA does not need to be registered against an individual, it is the retailer who records the IVA paid on goods sold (and remits it to Hacienda after deducting his own tax credits in the same period) and there is no requirement to identify the purchaser. 
Think about any tourist who buys goods in Spain. They are paying IVA, and residents from outside the EU can even claim it back when they leave with those goods. All without a NIE.

The fact that the good in question is a motorcycle is irrelevant, except for the case, as the OP correctly states, that he won't be able to ride it home!


----------



## Weejimmy83 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello everyone
Thank you so much for all of your responses and advice. It would seem that some replies were more accurate than others and as it turned out I didn't need an NIE. All I needed was my wife's Spanish colleague to call the dealer and give him both barrels down the phone. I now have a lovely triumph motorbike in the garage....no thanks to Gibraltar customs who rinsed me for 30% value. 

Thanks again everyone for your time and knowledge


----------

